# Protektor-Jacke / Weste / Shirt für Trails



## Ramsdorf72 (16. Februar 2017)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer leichten / mittleren Protektor-Jacke / Weste / Shirt..

Soll etwas mehr Sicherheit bieten im Einsatz auf dem Trail  bis max. S2.

Überwiegend Waldboden, teilweise recht versandet und ausgewaschen.
 Keine nennenswerten Steine auf dem Hometrail…dafür aber  Wurzeln in Hülle
 und Fülle und allen nennenswerten Größen und Richtungen…natürlich nicht
pausenlos am Stück….aber immer wieder mal….und das könnte ggf. auch
die bevorzugte „Landezone“ werden beim Abgang vom Bike…genau dafür soll
der Protektor sein.

Meine Favoriten sind bisher :
http://www.hibike.de/troy-lee-desig...ck-mod-2017-pfcb2aa3661f2351d1445e042762b50b9

https://www.bergfreunde.de/oneal-ze...vc:c|adp:1o4&gclid=CLPSwZaclNICFZMYGwod7lYFvA

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/oneal...10250908CS03&gclid=CN7ZvKyclNICFYg-GwodJR4PCw


Wäre hier schon etwas dabei ?
Oder hat der eine oder andere zuwenig oder gar "zuviel" Schutz 
Danke & viel Grüße,

Jens

Unten drunter habe ich nochmal ein längere Version der Anfrage gesetzt,
inkl. einiger Details und Gedankengänge zu den einzelnen Teilen.
Gelesen habe ich ja schon einiges im Netz dazu.

v
v
v
v
v


Komplett-Version :

Hallo zusammen,
ich bräuchte mal ein paar Denkanstöße beim Kauf einer Protektoren-Jacke / Weste / Shirt.

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich schon mal die TLD 7850 ins Auge gefasst,
 wollte mir aber noch die eine oder andere Alternative anschauen.

Vorab mal zum Einsatz-Zweck ein paar Worte.


KEIN Downhill oder Bike-Park in Zukunft geplant.


Enduro-Einsatz könnte irgendwann mal was werden,
vorrausgesetzt die Fahrtechnik und das Bike würden das dann
zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt hergeben..wird sich zeigen


Geplant hingegen sind Trails,die derzeit alles von S0 bis max. S2 hergeben.
Nur will ich diese ja nicht immer nur im Schritt-Tempo abrollen, sondern auch
mal im Fahrfluss bleiben…daher hätte ich ganz gerne ein bißchen Sicherheit
eingebaut in Form eines Oberkörper-Protektors. 

3 Modell habe ich mir nun mal rausgesucht, wo ich vermute, dass die geeignet sein könnten.
 Sollte etwas dabei sein, was absoluter Quatsch ist, bitte einfach sagen ( Links s.o.)


TLD 7850 :

 scheint von der Passform recht luftig geschnitten zu sein

hat scheinbar überall Polster
diverse Meinungen besagen, dass das Ausziehen ohne Reißverschluss
eine Qual sein kann, falls man stark verschwitzt ist.

 Preislich die attraktivste Lösung

O’Neal Zero Gravity  :


Wirkt auf den Fotos im  Gegensatz zur TLD deutlicher stabiler und körperbetonter,
im Sinne von, dass die Polster da bleiben wo sie sind und nicht verrutschen.

Zudem einen großen und massiven Rückenprotektor, der wohl
auch recht weit nach unten geht wie es scheint.


Reisverschluss vorne zum einfachen An-und Ausziehen.


Insgesamt aber  vielleicht zu viel des Guten…in den diversen Rezensionen
wird immer wieder von Einsatz im Bike-Park oder DH gesprochen,
und das hatte ich ja ausgeschlossen.


Dieser Bauch-/ Hüftgurt macht mir noch Kopfzerbrechen, da dort, ganz platt
gesagt, mein Bierbauch-Ansatz im Weg ist ……sollte der Gurt flexibel und elastisch sein,
dürfte es aber gehen denke ich…ist halt nen Frage der Bequemlichkeit.


Preislich die teuerste Variante.


O’Neal Bullet Proof


Sitzt körperbetont und sieht dabei nicht so massiv aus,
könnte also für den Trail-Einsatz taugen.
Sieht andererseits nicht sehr luftig aus,sondern eher
wie eine  2.Haut oder ein Neopren-Anzug..
Ich will ja auch noch im Sommer halbwegs vernünftig
pedalieren können ohne Hitzschlag ( Dass man hier bei nahezu jeder Jacke
irgendwo Abstriche machen muss, ist mir klar und darauf stelle ich mich auch ein )


Der Rückenprotektor sieht im Vergleich zur Zero Gravity leider sehr klein aus..


Irgendwie finde ich bei jeder der Jacken sowohl  Positives, wie auch Negatives.


Vielleicht habt ihr noch ein paar Argumente,die mir eine Entscheidung leichter machen.


----------



## Waldkatze (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

für die Anforderungen die du beschreibst, wären mir die 3 Modelle zu massiv und grad im Sommer viel zu warm.

Ich bin mit dieser Variante sehr zufrieden, allerdings fahre ich mit separaten Ellbogenschonern. 
www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Flank-Core-D3O-Protektor-Shirt-p38348/

Eine Alternative habe ich letztlich bei einem Mitfahrer auf La Palma gesehen.
www.bike-components.de/de/SIXSIXONE/Evo-SS-Jacket-Protektorenjacke-p47653/

Fährst du mit Rucksack? Oder gehörst du zu denen, die alles irgendwie am Körper verstauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramsdorf72 (16. Februar 2017)

Ich war bisher zumeist ein Rucksack-Träger, da ich ich keine Freund von Trinkflaschen am Rad bin.
In der Hinsicht muss ich dann eh noch weiterdenken bezgl. Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor.
Wenn ich dann wüsste, dass ich wirklich ausschliesslich Trails fahren gehe, dann könnte der
mal zuhause bleiben.
Ich werde meinen Blick jetzt nochmal u.a auf die von dir genannten leichten Shirts lenken
und mich auch in der Richtung mal weiter umschauen.
In der Bewertung von dem RaceFace stand nichts von Brust-Schutz explizit...dass da einer vorhanden ist,
sieht man, aber er ist wohl dann nicht weiter nennenswert...ich weiss nicht, ob mir das an der Stelle
nicht zu dünn wäre...im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich da keine "Knautsch-Zone"
Ich werde wohl demnächst mal bei Rose schauen, was die da im Store haben und man mal anprobieren kann.
Vielen Dank bis hierhin schonmal.


----------



## brmlm (16. Februar 2017)

Hi

Bin momentan auch auf der Suche, mit einem ähnlichen Einsatzgebiet.

Für den harten Einsatz habe ich zwar ne IXS Cleaver Rüstung, diese ist aber auf der Tour etwas zu unbequem/sperrig, somit bleibt sie meist zuhause...
Dort bringt sie aber bekannterweise auch nicht besonders viel.

Meine aktuellen Favoriten:

IXS Carve
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ch/de/ixs-carve-schutztrikot-2017/rp-prod150209

Leider ist dessen Rückenprotektor nur nach der schwächeren Norm geprüft.

Alpinestars Evolution Protektorenjacke
https://www.fc-moto.de/epages/fcm.s...nox_DE&iccm=ZAN_DE&zanpid=2267306464022705152

Hier wirkt der Rückenprotektor etwas kurz...
Dafür hätt ne kleine Trinkblase Platz.

Leider kam ich auch noch nicht grossartig zum anprobieren.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das so, einen zu guten Schutz gibt es eigentlich nicht.
Doch irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht, wie bei meiner Cleaver, das man die Sachen einfach nicht trägt da zu schwer/sperrig/warm/umbequem.

Somit lieber einen Sturz mit "schlechtem" Schutz wie ein Sturz mit perfektem Schutz der aber zuhause im Kasten hängt...

Gruss Dani


----------



## Chickino (16. Februar 2017)

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/article-bp1.html


----------



## Waldkatze (19. Februar 2017)

Ramsdorf72 schrieb:


> In der Bewertung von dem RaceFace stand nichts von Brust-Schutz explizit...dass da einer vorhanden ist,
> sieht man, aber er ist wohl dann nicht weiter nennenswert...ich weiss nicht, ob mir das an der Stelle
> nicht zu dünn wäre...im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich da keine "Knautsch-Zone"



 - Da muß aber schon fast Silikon in der "Knautsch-Zone" am Start sein, um das Sternum adäquat zu schützen.

Du hast recht, der ist beim Race Face nicht sehr dick. Bislang blieben mir aber Stürze in hochstehende Äste oder Felsbrocken erspart, daher reicht mir das eigentlich an Schutz.

Das Alpine Stars von brmlm gefällt mir als upgrade zum RF schon sehr. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Pattah (15. März 2017)

hab mir das Oneal Bulletproof Shirt geholt. Ich hatte vorher ein Six Six one Pressure Shirt, fand aber das über den Kopf stülpen unangenehm, deshalb nun eins mit Reißverschluss. Ich habe mich für ein langärmliges entschieden, da ich mir so die zusätzlichen Ellenbogenschützer spare. Einen Rückenprotektor habe ich eigentlich sowieso am Rucksack, aber Schultern und Ellenbogen waren mir wichtig.


----------



## pixxelbiker (15. März 2017)

Das erwähnte Race Face Flank Core Shirt hab ich seit Sommer 2016 in Verwendung,  bislang kein Punkt zur Beanstandung, ich würde es wieder kaufen


----------



## brmlm (15. März 2017)

ist dir bekannt welcher Norm der Rückenprotektor entspricht?
Denen der schutzklasse 1 trau ich nicht so recht[emoji53] 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pixxelbiker (15. März 2017)

Hab den Rückenprotector gerade mal rausgenommen, da steht "Level1".


----------



## brmlm (15. März 2017)

Besten dank!

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartman (21. März 2017)

Was spricht gegen einen Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor (EVOC, Amplifi) und extra Ellbogenprotektoren ? Da bist du im Uphill gut belüftet unterwegs, ist halt immer ein Kompromiss. Für den Park hab ich ein Motocross Protektorenhemd.


----------



## Pattah (21. März 2017)

kartman schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen einen Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor (EVOC, Amplifi) und extra Ellbogenprotektoren ? Da bist du im Uphill gut belüftet unterwegs, ist halt immer ein Kompromiss. Für den Park hab ich ein Motocross Protektorenhemd.




ich zum Beispiel bevorzuge die Shirts, wegen der Schulterprotektoren, wenn man sich über die Schulter abrollt schützen die hier noch.


----------



## kartman (21. März 2017)

Richtig, macht Sinn. Ausgekugelt hab ich sie mir mit Protektorenhemd aber trotzdem


----------



## Ramsdorf72 (21. März 2017)

So, ich wollte als ursprünglicher TE nochmal kurz eine Rückmeldung geben,
 was es letztlich bei mir nun geworden ist.

Nach einem irrwitzigen Versuch mit dem IXS Hack-Shirt,
 geht das an den Händler zurück….der 4-jährige Neffe meiner Frau
hätte sich vielleicht in dem Teil wohlgefühlt….ich brauchte sowohl beim
An- als auch beim Ausziehen die Hilfe meiner besseren Hälfte
und konnte nur hoffen, dass meine Verrenkungen sonst keiner
gesehen hat…
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/ixs-hack-jersey-rotektorenshirt 


Danach stand für mich fest, dass es etwas mit Reißverschluss sein muss.
 Also am Samstag kurz zu Rose gefahren…ein IXS Carve anprobiert,
für gut, im Sinne von passend befunden, und mitgenommen.

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/ix...ktorenshirt/aid:2663428?searchquery=ixs carve


 Ist natürlich von der Schutzklasse, gerade am Rücken, eine andere Hausnummer
und evtl. oversized….aber ich fühlte mich wohl drin und der Rückenprotektor
ist stabil und ausreichend groß denke ich.
Das Stoff-Gewebe selbst ist sehr dünn und luftdurchlässig.
Zum Testen bin ich noch nicht gekommen…ich hoffe, dass ich am kommenden
Wochenende Zeit dazu finde….ob ich die Schutzfunktion auch testen kann,
will ich eigentlich nicht hoffen…

Gruß,Jens


----------



## kaizi (19. Juli 2017)

Der Thread endete abrupt, ich denke du bist mit dem IXS Carve zufrieden Jens, sonnst hättest du nochmal was dazu gesagt?

Ich bin selber auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer passenden Jacke.
Einsatz wäre Enduro / DH.
Bisher bin ich immer mit Protektor im Rucksack und Ellenbogenprotektoren gefahren.
Es stehen ein paar Wochen Finale Ligure an und mir wurde angeraten da lieber eine Protektorjacke anzuziehen.

Gefühlt würde ich mich in der kurzärmligen Shirt Variante wohler fühlen, dann die Ellenbogenschützer zusätzlich tragen.
Das IXS Carve scheint überall ausverkauft zu sein.
Hier meine Favoriten:

SIXSIXONE Evo SS Jacket
Sweet Protection - Bearsuit Pro Shirt
 O'Neal - Zero Gravity - Protektor 
Alpinestars Evolution Protektorenjacke
Race Face Flank Core D30™ - Protektor Shirt 

Mir wird sehr schnell warm, daher ist mir die Belüftung sehr wichtig.
Und mir ist nicht ganz klar ob die Teile meiner Auswahl vom Schutz her vergleichbar sind.

Grüße, kaizi


----------



## kartman (19. Juli 2017)

Da war ich gestern einkaufen und bekomme heute ausgerechnet für diesen Thread eine Benachrichtigung  Ich hab mein klobiges zwickendes 50 Euro Baumwoll Billig-Protektorenhemd nun endgültig ausgemustert und gegen was neues, wertiges, schlankeres ersetzt. Dazu ein abnehmbarer Brustschutzpanzer nach Maß und ein neues Neck Brace. Die Jacke gibt es auch als Weste oder als Enduro-Version mit mittellangen Ärmeln (dann ohne Ellbogenschutz). Vielleicht schaust du dir die Sachen auch nochmal mit an. In meinem Fall zu 99% fürs Motorrad gekauft, aber wenns im Bikepark mal zur Sache geht ist es dort sicher auch nicht fehl am Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (19. Juli 2017)

kaizi schrieb:


> Es stehen ein paar Wochen Finale Ligure an und mir wurde angeraten da lieber eine Protektorjacke anzuziehen.



Mountainbiken ist in Finale Ligure nicht grundsätzlich gefährlicher als anderswo 

Nur ist es dort in den kommenden Wochen sehr warm; wenn man schon meint, unbedingt Oberkörperprotektoren tragen zu müssen sollte man auf optimale Belüftung achten und vor allem darauf, das Shirt/die Jacke möglichst einfach und schnell in Pausen oder während man im Shuttle sitzt ablegen zu können. Integrierte Ellbogenprotektoren gehen meiner Meinung nach gar nicht...


----------



## kaizi (19. Juli 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Mountainbiken ist in Finale Ligure nicht grundsätzlich gefährlicher als anderswo



Das war mir tatsächlich klar, die Info war, dass die Strecken (geführte Freeridetouren von FinaleLigureFreeride) sehr schnell sind und man mit 50 Sachen durch das Gerümpel donnert.
Ich fahre gerne technische Strecken bei denen ich deutlich langsamer unterwegs bin.

Ich suche das, was wohl jeder sucht: optimalen Schutz, gute Belüftung und das alles bei perfektem Tragekomfort...


----------



## Ramsdorf72 (19. Juli 2017)

kaizi schrieb:


> Der Thread endete abrupt, ich denke du bist mit dem IXS Carve zufrieden Jens, sonnst hättest du nochmal was dazu gesagt?
> Grüße, kaizi



Hi Kaizi,
du hast Recht....ich habe seitdem in der Tat nichts mehr geschrieben dazu.
Das liegt allerdings daran, dass ich mich bisher ( auf Holz klopf ) auch noch nicht
derart hingeschmissen habe, so dass ich die Schutzwirkung beurteilen könnte.
Rein von Tragegefühl bin ich nach wie vor zufrieden.
Ab und an kommt das Teil dann mal in die Wäsche ( Rücken- und Schulterprotektoren sind
herausnehmbar )
Ich finde auch, dass es trotz des strammen Sitzes im Bauch- und Brustbereiches ( also bei mir persönlich ), sich auch bei
warmen Temperaturen gut tragen lässt..zumindestens empfinde ich es so.
Aber mir fehlen auch Vergleichswerte.


----------



## kaizi (19. Juli 2017)

Servus Jens, wie sieht der Schutz denn im Brustbereich aus, im Grunde bekomme ich durch eine solche Jacke/Shirt nur Schultern- und Brustschutz dazu.


----------



## Ramsdorf72 (19. Juli 2017)

Der Brustschutz ist weitem nicht so stabil wie z.b. der Rücken.
Ist halt nur eine Art festeingenähtes Schaumstoffpolster...für Park oder DH wäre mir das wohl zu wenig.
Der Hauptschutz liegt klar auf dem Rückenprotektor, gefolgt von den Schultern..insofern für dich wohl eher
nicht das Gelbe vom Ei


----------



## kaizi (16. August 2017)

Ich habe mit mehrere kommen lassen. Am Ende habe ich mich für ein Leatt Kurzarm Shirt entschieden.
https://www.amazon.de/Leatt-Kurzarm...ywords=Leatt+3DF+AirFit+Lite+Protektorenshirt

Hier ist der Brustprotektor recht gross, an den Seiten / unten sind noch kleine Protektoren die die Innereien schützen.
Und das Ganze fühlte sich beim tragen am luftigsten und angenehmsten an.


----------



## moguai (27. August 2017)

kaizi schrieb:


> Ich habe mit mehrere kommen lassen. Am Ende habe ich mich für ein Leatt Kurzarm Shirt entschieden.
> https://www.amazon.de/Leatt-Kurzarm...ywords=Leatt+3DF+AirFit+Lite+Protektorenshirt
> 
> Hier ist der Brustprotektor recht gross, an den Seiten / unten sind noch kleine Protektoren die die Innereien schützen.
> Und das Ganze fühlte sich beim tragen am luftigsten und angenehmsten an.



Hattest du dir auch das Bearsuit bestellt und probiert? Momentan finde ich das am interessantesten.
Geht bei dem Leatt der Rückenprotektor bis zum Steiß? Auf den Bildern schaut es so aus, als würde der nicht so tief reichen.


----------



## DerohneName (27. August 2017)

Ich werfe mal Bliss Protection ins Rennen: 
https://blisscamp.com/bike/tops/252/arg-comp-ld-top

oder eine Weste von eben gleicher Marke, machen einen guten Eindruck wie ich finde- und vor allem bei Brust und Ellbogen ein guter Schutz


----------



## protoscruiser (27. August 2017)

Ja, tolles Shirt.
Will ich mir auch zu legen,
nur wer verkauft es noch in "M".
Ist anscheinend komplett ausgeräumt.


----------



## DerohneName (28. August 2017)

In Medium habe ich nur jenes gefunden:  
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bliss-1-0-1s...hash=item2384b46dd5:m:m_vmQOr0vI64qfhMrLhMeXg

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bliss-ARG-Ve...hash=item2385bda4ab:m:m-OwytTDcx0siJhLIDA7NNg 

Und hier die Jacke: 
http://www.swinnertoncycles.co.uk/c...-protection-arg-1-0-ld-top-body-armour-p46510


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## protoscruiser (28. August 2017)

Die von UK dürfte ohne Brustschutz und Steißprotektor sein.
Wie auch die in ebay.
Schwenke gerade um auf Leatt.
Wobei die Frage ist ob die "LITE" ausreicht, oder gleich das Shirt, das mit Level 2 schützt.


----------

